

Payments Company Stripe Raises $80M at a $1.75B Valuation - dko
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/22/with-an-eye-to-international-growth-payments-company-stripe-raises-80m-from-peter-thiel-khosla-and-sequoia-at-a-1-25b-valuation/

======
benologist
Better discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7106377](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7106377)

------
tdiggity
Stripe is awesome. I only hear great things about them.

